

Gravatar security at an all time low. - nijiko
http://en.gravatar.com/nijikokun.json

======
mattkrea
That's enough for me to use identicons for little sites I make going forward.

------
jeena
Would someone care to explain what the problem is?

~~~
kaonashi
I'm guessing the full name appears in the .json even though it isn't shown in
the html? At first I thought the 'hash' key represented the password hash, but
that's the photo hash.

